# Hummingbirds Disappeared



## WinniWoman (May 25, 2016)

We have had hummingbirds for many years. This year- just like every year, they started visiting the same spot I put my feeder even before I put the feeder up, which is usually what they do. I got the feeder up about 2 weeks ago and they continued to come and feed. 

We had our house power washed this past Friday and I took it down and then put it back up and my husband said he saw them coming to feed. Then, this Saturday I refilled it and have not seen any since!

Even if that feeder was empty or not there, the hummingbirds would be coming by, but they have disappeared! Any ideas as to why this might be?


----------



## falmouth3 (May 25, 2016)

No clue, but if they were there after the power washing, which apparently didn't scare them away, they will likely be back.  Birds have many places to feed so it may just be a strange coincidence that you're not seeing them.


----------



## RNCollins (May 26, 2016)

Hi Mary Ann,

We are close by neighbors and we have a hummingbird feeder too.  We have at least 2 males and 1 female right now.  Maybe your birds temporarily went to someone else's house?  During the heat of the summer we have had about 15.


----------



## BobDE (May 26, 2016)

We had them early on. But lately we have not seen them. We are wondering why as well. Seems a little odd.....


----------



## theo (May 26, 2016)

BobDE said:


> We had them early on. But lately we have not seen them. We are wondering why as well. Seems a little odd.....



I dunno and don't claim to know, but I wonder about the unintended effects of lawn service products and sprayers (such as TruGreen, etc.) on nearby bird populations, particularly ground feeders (which I fully realize that hummingbirds are *not*). 

That dissipated mist with fertilizer and weed killing agents presumably is not exactly an "attractant" for birds (or any other living thing, for that matter).


----------



## easyrider (May 26, 2016)

I think this has more to do with regional air quality than anything else. Recently, the air quality in the East Coast has lowered to a level orange.

http://fox43.com/2016/05/24/code-orange-air-quality-action-issued-for-thursday/


Bill


----------



## WinniWoman (May 26, 2016)

WE don't use any lawn products.

And they were here  for weeks up until this past Saturday.

We do have an owl that has been hanging around that I see in the mornings, though we have heard owls all the years we have lived there.

We are in Hudson Valley, NY area- lower eastern Sullivan County.


----------



## RNCollins (May 27, 2016)

BobDE said:


> We had them early on. But lately we have not seen them. We are wondering why as well. Seems a little odd.....



Bob and Mary Ann,

I've been busy at work during the week, so I don't spend as much time on the deck with the birds as I do on the weekends.  But my sister says she hasn't seen the hummingbirds the past few days...


----------



## WinniWoman (May 27, 2016)

RNCollins said:


> Bob and Mary Ann,
> 
> I've been busy at work during the week, so I don't spend as much time on the deck with the birds as I do on the weekends.  But my sister says she hasn't seen the hummingbirds the past few days...


 

Wow. Interesting.......


----------



## RNCollins (May 27, 2016)

Maybe they are away building nests or feeding the little ones??


----------



## moonstone (May 27, 2016)

I have seen a few but not as many or frequent as in past years. 

I thought I had had some very hungry ones yesterday as the feeder was empty less than 48hrs after I had filled it. I refilled it and then late last evening heard a noise on the deck. I put the outside light on and there was a racoon up on the pole holding the feeder with its front paws & drinking the hummingbird food!! I yelled at it (causing the neighbours dog to bark) and it scurried away. 

I washed & then refilled the feeder again today & it is now hanging about 10 feet beyond the pole on my clothesline! I'll be watching/listening tonight to see if the racoon tries to walk on the clothesline to get to the feeder. 

~Diane


----------



## BobDE (May 29, 2016)

We saw one yesterday. He was in the flowers on our front porch. We usually have several so maybe the others are still around as well!


----------



## Ron98GT (May 29, 2016)

We live in NW Las Vegas.  For years we had had a couple of Humming Birds that would fly around our back yard and the neighbors. When I worked on my pool equipment, one would usually come around and buzz over me.

A couple of weeks ago, I found a dead HB in the front yard.  That's the only HB I've seen all year long.  I do miss them, they were fun to watch.


----------



## susieq (May 29, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> We do have an owl that has been hanging around that I see in the mornings, .....




This may be your problem, I know that owls are natural predators for birds, not sure if that includes tiny hummingbirds, but if they sense danger.............


----------



## deemarket (May 29, 2016)

Hummingbirds have still been feeding at my North Phoenix home.  This morning two were buzzing around.  It is getting warmer here now so I have to change the sugar water (1/4 cup sugar to 1 cup boiled water) every week.  So nice to sit on the patio and watch them feed.  Usually only see them in the morning and as dusk.


----------



## MuranoJo (May 30, 2016)

Now this is really strange--we are out here in ID, and I've noticed the past few days that the regulars at my feeders have also disappeared.    (Of course the population in general is continuing to go down every year--probably due to pesticides along the way of their migration.  We only had 3 or 4 before they mysteriously disappeared.)

Hoping it's a temporary thing and they'll be back.


----------



## easyrider (May 31, 2016)

They must have moved to central WA. Im hosting hummingbird wars at my feeder as usual. It only gets better as the temperature gets hotter at my feeder. 

My mix is 1 cup of sugar to a quart of water with a few drops of red food coloring. I run this through my vitamix so the sugar is well blended.  

Bill


----------



## MuranoJo (May 31, 2016)

I've heard the red dye is actually harmful for them, but research is inconclusive.  Anyway, I don't use it and really don't need it.  Both of my feeders are red and that seems to be enough.

BTW, finally saw one of my hummingbirds return today, so guess they were on vacation.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 1, 2016)

Our county AG fellow was out yesterday.  While shooting the breeze he asked if our local hummingbirds had recently disappeared -- as they had at his place.  While I hadn't noticed a drop (other than this thread), my neighbor agreed her feeder activity was well below normal.

His comments:  The white sage was just beginning its bloom and perhaps these had drawn the hummingbirds to available, fresh options?

FWIW, I've got roses, poppy, sage, elderberry, cactus and several wildflowers in bloom.  My feeders get the occasional morning/dusk visitor -- but I've spotted many hummingbirds at the giant rose bush outside my kitchen.

So -- what fresh options are blooming around your place?  And what about insects -- readily available?  Perhaps they are simply satisfied by nature's own supply?


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 1, 2016)

rhonda said:


> Our county AG fellow was out yesterday.  While shooting the breeze he asked if our local hummingbirds had recently disappeared -- as they had at his place.  While I hadn't noticed a drop (other than this thread), my neighbor agreed her feeder activity was well below normal.
> 
> His comments:  The white sage was just beginning its bloom and perhaps these had drawn the hummingbirds to available, fresh options?
> 
> ...



I live in the woods. No flowers at my place.  (we have the "natural" look here lol!) Plenty of bugs living way in amongst the trees. Always had lots of hummingbirds over the years and did up until just a few weeks ago. Then they vanished.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 1, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> I live in the woods. No flowers at my place.  (we have the "natural" look here lol!) Plenty of bugs living way in amongst the trees. Always had lots of hummingbirds over the years and did up until just a few weeks ago. Then they vanished.



Fortunately don't think hummingbirds have made the extinction list.  They will be back.   We too have seen a drop in hummingbird activities but they increase and decrease throughout the year, so I cannot swear by it that activity is below normal for May/June season.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 1, 2016)

sptung said:


> Fortunately don't think hummingbirds have made the extinction list.  They will be back.   We too have seen a drop in hummingbird activities but they increase and decrease throughout the year, so I cannot swear by it that activity is below normal for May/June season.



I took the feeder down for now so the ants don't get at it. If I spot the hummers again I will put it back out.

This reminds me of the brown bats. We used to have a lot of them around and then they caught some kind of disease in NY and we rarely see any around anymore.

One bat did fly out from behind one of our shutters when our home was power washed.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 2, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> I took the feeder down for now so the ants don't get at it. If I spot the hummers again I will put it back out.
> 
> This reminds me of the brown bats. We used to have a lot of them around and then they caught some kind of disease in NY and we rarely see any around anymore.
> 
> One bat did fly out from behind one of our shutters when our home was power washed.



Our feeder has a little water cup above it that the ants can't get past, just have to keep it full of water.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 2, 2016)

Reading this thread, it surprises me that so many of you actually put out bird feeders.  We have so many birds of all sorts at our place here that there are always birds and dragonflies around our trees and flowers. We don't put out bird feeders.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 2, 2016)

sptung said:


> Reading this thread, it surprises me that so many of you actually put out bird feeders.  We have so many birds of all sorts at our place here that there are always birds and dragonflies around our trees and flowers. We don't put out bird feeders.



We put out humming bird feeders in the summer to get close up looks of the little guys and we put out a suet feeder in the winter to help the woodpeckers, chickadees, and nuthatches in the extreme cold weather and to get close up looks at them.

We also put up bluebird nesting boxes because the habitat for  them is disappearing.  We get at least one family a year.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 2, 2016)

sptung said:


> Reading this thread, it surprises me that so many of you actually put out bird feeders.  We have so many birds of all sorts at our place here that there are always birds and dragonflies around our trees and flowers. We don't put out bird feeders.



I also have plenty of birds around, but I bring them closer to my house with the feeders.  I love sitting on my porch and watching them.  Also, woodpeckers seem to be attacking the cedar siding on houses in our area, even with no evidence of rot or bugs.  When I put out suet, they seem to leave our house alone, but still attack other houses in the area.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 3, 2016)

I just filled my feeders and put out a fresh cake of suet.  Before I even got back onto my porch 2 woodpeckers were there checking stuff out.  

BTW, I haven't seen any hummingbirds in days either.  Wonder where they are.  I just planted some red flowers in pots under my feeder.  I'm sure they will be back soon.


----------



## suesam (Jun 6, 2016)

This is so odd. We have a condo at Lake of the Ozarks in Missouri and when we were there last weekend I commented to my husband that the hummingbirds were missing. There is a tree right off of our balcony that is usually loaded with hummingbirds and we only saw a couple of them the entire weekend. We have had this condo for 3 years and this is the first time we have not seen them this time of year! Now wasps.......we have plenty of those! 
I wonder what is up? 

Sue


----------



## deemarket (Jun 6, 2016)

easyrider said:


> They must have moved to central WA. Im hosting hummingbird wars at my feeder as usual. It only gets better as the temperature gets hotter at my feeder.
> 
> My mix is 1 cup of sugar to a quart of water with a few drops of red food coloring. I run this through my vitamix so the sugar is well blended.
> 
> Bill



Why subject the hummingbird to the red dye?  It's not necessary and may harm them.  See this   -   
http://www.hummingbirds.net/index.html


----------



## easyrider (Jun 6, 2016)

Beach Star said:


> Why subject the hummingbird to the red dye?  It's not necessary and may harm them.  See this   -
> http://www.hummingbirds.net/index.html



Pretty much all hummingbird nectar for sale in a store is red. In fact, I have never seen clear nectar for sale at Lowes or Home Depot. 2 - 3 drops in a 1 quart mix makes my nectar red and I really doubt that it hurts the hummingbirds.

I have tried both ways, clear and red, and red attracts more hummingbirds, imo. Thats why I use food coloring, to attract the humming birds.   Lately, I have been going through a quart every 5 days or so. 

Bill


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 6, 2016)

I have seen one pair or humming birds mating in my raspberry patch and have seen a male feeding there.  Have not noticed them at the feeder yet.  I always use clear liquid and my feeder is red.

Why use the blender?  Sugar dissolves in the water, it does not mix with it.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 7, 2016)

Well I guess this is still a mystery. I wish the Squirrels on my other feeders would mysteriously disappear! Lol! :hysterical:


----------



## easyrider (Jun 8, 2016)

It figures. As soon as I spout off about all of the hummingbirds at my house they began to go somewhere else. My feeder is not getting any action these last couple of days. The weather did change to extremely hot and I wonder if this is why they left. Today is nice but I haven't noticed a single hummingbird. 

I have noticed a plethora of doves recently. They do make alot of noise. 

Bill


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 9, 2016)

They tend to just show up in the early or late hours when it's very hot.
We still have a couple, but the numbers are way down from about 5-6 years ago.  

Meanwhile, the pair of barn swallows on the drain pipe near the roof of our entry now are busy feeding 5 new chicks.  Amazing how much work it takes for both of them.  They typically have 3 sets of chicks throughout the summer.   (I love the barn swallows because they keep the mosquito population down out here.)


----------



## Joyce (Jun 9, 2016)

I have 3 HB feeders and only one is visited. It is on a pole in my vegetable garden and was visited there last year. I also have one attatched to the door of my slider which would bring them very close to my breakfast area. They do not visit it!! We cannot put out bird feeders this time of year because we have a bear problem and they love the seed. Many areas in Ct have been visited by them, some even brave going into the city areas.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 9, 2016)

Perhaps they just went further north this year? Hummingbirds are a migratory bird.

http://www.hummingbirds.net/map.html


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 19, 2016)

On Thursday I spotted a hummingbird looking for my feeder! So cute- squeaking away! Got the feeder up yesterday again and he has been coming by, but seems like it is just the one and not feeding as vigorously or coming by as often. I can't imagine it is the sugar water as it is the same as I always make. I will keep observing, but happy to have one back! :whoopie:


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 19, 2016)

Joyce said:


> I have 3 HB feeders and only one is visited. It is on a pole in my vegetable garden and was visited there last year. I also have one attatched to the door of my slider which would bring them very close to my breakfast area. They do not visit it!! We cannot put out bird feeders this time of year because we have a bear problem and they love the seed. Many areas in Ct have been visited by them, some even brave going into the city areas.



Our hummingbird feeder is right by our back patio doors and the birds do come to it, but you have to be pretty quiet and not moving around or it spooks them.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 20, 2016)

HBs are easily spooked, though they can also be surprisingly inquisitive & fly right up to your face to check you out if you remain relatively still.

But we're still seeing at most only one couple this year.  I'm really good about keeping the nectar fresh and the feeders cleaned each week, but the population is just down significantly this year.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 20, 2016)

So now that I have the little guy back at my feeder, how do I keep the darn ants out of it? Those big black ants were swimming in the feeder today, so I had to throw out the water, spray around the area where they were climbing up the house siding to get to it. UGH! This is becoming more trouble than it is worth!


----------



## RNCollins (Jun 21, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> So now that I have the little guy back at my feeder, how do I keep the darn ants out of it? Those big black ants were swimming in the feeder today, so I had to throw out the water, spray around the area where they were climbing up the house siding to get to it. UGH! This is becoming more trouble than it is worth!



You need an ant moat.  You can get them from Duncraft.  You can order online or request a catalog.  They offer a bunch of different bird supplies, including bluebird houses.

http://www.duncraft.com/Stokes-Ant-Moat


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 21, 2016)

And the spray may also be bad for the HBs, just a thought.

Not sure where I read it, but saw a tip to use fishing line as the hanging line to prevent access by ants or even earwigs (which were getting in before).

So I swapped out the rubber-covered hanger line with fishing line and it seems to work for us.  So far, no ants or earwigs in the sugar water.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 21, 2016)

I tried not to spray near the feeder itself- just under it on the siding and the deck area below. But I did think that maybe it could affect the hummingbirds.

The fishing line is a good idea but won't work for us as our feeder is hanging from our door lantern against the siding and the ant's come up the siding. 

It is actually a window feeder with a suction cup but we can't use it that way as we have screens on the windows. So we improvised.  I wanted it in a place I would see it and I am usually in our kitchen/den and that is where I can view them. Originally the feeder was our sons' and he used to hang it there. When he left home I didn't put the feeder up, but then noticed that the hummingbirds kept coming back to the same spot, so I felt bad and put it back up in that same spot.

Actually, maybe I should just get a new feeder and hang it on a tree with the fishing line away from the house but in sight of my window. I assume that eventually the hummingbirds will get used to the new spot?


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 21, 2016)

I have used a thick layer of Vaseline, but eventually the ants decided to walk over it.  I moved my feeder onto a shepard's pole and that works better than the hanger that was on the house, but an occasional ant still finds her way in.


----------



## csxjohn (Jun 21, 2016)

I also use an ant moat, they can't get to the feeder.  Mine is on a suction cup bracket on a window and the moat hangs from the bracket then the feeder hangs from the moat.

Many different varieties are available.

http://www.ebay.com/sch/items/?_nkw...12&_fpos=&_fspt=1&_sadis=&LH_CAds=&rmvSB=true


----------



## easyrider (Jun 21, 2016)

Our group of hummingbirds must have moved on. I haven't seen any for the last week or so. The weather became suddenly hot and the hummingbirds disappeared. I doubt that the hot weather is the reason they left because they are here every summer through the hot weather. 

It is a mystery. 

Bill


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 21, 2016)

csxjohn said:


> I also use an ant moat, they can't get to the feeder.  Mine is on a suction cup bracket on a window and the moat hangs from the bracket then the feeder hangs from the moat.
> 
> Many different varieties are available.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/items/?_nkw...12&_fpos=&_fspt=1&_sadis=&LH_CAds=&rmvSB=true



These are cool. Thanks! I have to re think my whole hummingbird feeder set up.

Meanwhile, since yesterday when I had to get rid of the ants and spray and clean everything up,  I haven't seen the hummingbird. Here we go again...


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 22, 2016)

Mary Ann,

I love to see that you keep on keepin' on!

One of my HB feeders is on a shepherd's pole (independent of the trees or the deck) but right next to my back deck.  The other hangs from an affixed hanger which is mounted onto the siding outside my kitchen--about 6' from the sink window.  So I try not to get them too close, but close enough to enjoy watching them.


----------



## VegasBella (Jun 23, 2016)

read the STate of North America's Birds 2016 report here: http://www.stateofthebirds.org/2016/

Some hummingbirds are on the watch list - great concern for declining populations and at risk of extinction:

Allen's Hummingbird






Amethyst-throated Hummingbird






Beautiful Hummingbird (Calothorax pulcher)






Blue-capped Hummingbird






Blue-tailed Hummingbird






Bumblebee Hummingbird






Costa's Hummingbird
Fairly certain I have seen this one in my own backyard...






there are too many more to find images for all of them so I'm just going to list the other hummingbirds on the list that are at risk...

Emerald-chinned Hummingbird

Garnet-throated Hummingbird

Green-fronted Hummingbird

Lucifer Hummingbird

Rufous Hummingbird

Scaly-breasted Hummingbird

Sparkling-tailed Hummingbird

Stripe-tailed Hummingbird

White-tailed Hummingbird

Wine-throated Hummingbird

Xantus's Hummingbird

Here is the complete list of birds on the watch list with scores for each species: http://www.stateofthebirds.org/2016/resources/species-assessments/


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 24, 2016)

Vegasbella, that was a great article you posted about endangered bird species.

Most of the ones we get here are the black-chinned HBs, and they're not shown as endangered, but are pretty high up on the 'watch' ratings.  From my experience, the population has significantly dropped here in the high desert Urban area of ID within the past 5 years or so.


----------



## RNCollins (Jun 24, 2016)

Last year at this time during the summer we had as many as 15 ruby-throated hummers at our feeders at one time.  This year we have seen a total of 4...


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 30, 2016)

Well, I have one or two coming again, so I went out and purchased a better hummingbird feeder with a shepherds pole to put it on and an ant moat for the top. I am leaving the other one up until they get used to the new one. One bird already came by the new feeder very shortly after I put it up, but it hasn't come back yet.

I bought a clear plastic feeder as I am afraid of glass because we have a lot of wildlife around here and it could fall and break. Right now I am using ready mixed red nectar in the clear feeder to get them to attract to the new location and then I will make my own sugar water again once I see that they are using it. The ant moat is red and the feeder does have small flower-like holes with a small red dot as well. Then I will take down the other feeder which really belongs on a window but we can't use it on a window because the screen is in the way. (Right now we have it rigged with some rope tied on our outside lantern and re enforced with tape against our siding. LOL!) If I notice any ants in the nectar despite the moat I will buy some fishing line as suggested and replace the hooks.

I made sure the new feeder is within sight from my kitchen window, as well as two of our recliners in my den for our enjoyment, as this is where we spend most of our time.


----------



## "Roger" (Jul 1, 2016)

No need to worry about the feeder being clear plastic with a clear liquid inside. There should be more than enough red on any commercial feeder to attract the hummers. I have two feeders, one with red glass and one with clear plastic, and there is no difference as to which is more popular. Actually, at the moment, the most popular is a Weigele bush that has only scattered, small purplish red flowers. It is not a blaze of red.

Hummers tend to trapline (follow a set route of feeding sources). The most important thing in attracting hummers is that they have a variety of nearby food sources (hopefully not all artificial in that they need differing minerals). So what flowers are in your neighborhood will have a lot to do with your success.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 1, 2016)

We saw one this morning about 5 am-ish. Flew in real quick and off it went. This is the first year that the hummingbirds are not fighting over the feeders. Well, they were up until June 8th. 

Bill


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 1, 2016)

easyrider said:


> We saw one this morning about 5 am-ish. Flew in real quick and off it went. This is the first year that the hummingbirds are not fighting over the feeders. Well, they were up until June 8th.
> 
> Bill



Yes. Right. Just one hummingbird went to my new feeder and quickly left instead of hovering and feeding for while. UGH...

Usually we have several and they also fight over access.


----------



## susieq (Jul 3, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> Yes. Right. Just one hummingbird went to my new feeder and quickly left instead of hovering and feeding for while. UGH...
> 
> Usually we have several and they also fight over access.




Just an idea...............we've never had any luck at all with the commercial nectar that you can buy, hummers seem to prefer plain old sugar water.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 3, 2016)

Mine don't come during the heat and sunniest part of the day.  I had 3 come to my feeder right around 5:30 tonight.  I had my light on over my sink at the window so I shut it off so they don't see me while they are feeding.  Anything to make them happy.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jul 3, 2016)

susieq said:


> Just an idea...............we've never had any luck at all with the commercial nectar that you can buy, hummers seem to prefer plain old sugar water.



My son used to use a commercial red mix and they seemed to like that. I unfortunately filled the whole new feeder up with the red nectar and it hasn't been touched. They keep going to the old feeder with the sugar water- when it runs out I am taking the old feeder down and will see what they do. 

I do plan on making the sugar water again, but I thought this would maybe attract them faster and get them away from the old feeder. UGH!


----------



## MuranoJo (Jul 3, 2016)

Just another tip I use:  During hot weeks, I tend to change out the sugar water more frequently, ~ twice a week, as it tends to 'go bad' from the heat.
Also, you can make up a large batch and store part of it in a jar in the frig for quicker refills.

Still only one-two couples at our place at most.   

Edited to add this website which addresses many FAQs about feeding hummingbirds.


----------



## taterhed (Jul 4, 2016)

Clear liquid....red dye not needed.  Cranberry can be used if you like the color.

You need two feeders:  they tend to travel in pairs and will fight for use of the feeder. With two, they'll fight for the primary and then both use the feeders.

IME


----------

